
Google's investment arm has quietly invested in Snapchat - marcusgarvey
http://www.businessinsider.com/alphabet-google-capitalg-invested-in-snapchat-snap-inc-2016-11
======
Pica_soO
As somebody from the business department, i must interrupt the discussion here
-and ask the elephant-in-the room-question. How can this be like SEARCH ? Can
we add SEARCH to every photo? SEARCH generates revenue, those other projects
we never supported to establish there own market- they did not generate
revenue. So, if this is not in any way related to search, i thin we should
cancel the project, before everyone here goes micro-soft. If extrapolated
experience shows one thing, people who do extrapolate from past successes are
doomed to fail, and SEARCH is a future success, that is for sure.

~~~
Bombthecat
Ok, i have no idea what you wanted to say.

~~~
Pica_soO
I wonted to mock "grown up" companys inserting the milk cow into every
product, because senior management now knows it better. Like for example
inserting SEARCH into Amp.

